# RTA Ripping people off??!!



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I have 3 driving licenses:

Qatari
Egyptian
American International

RTA refused to convert my license so they made me pay AED 2,100 for some classes and 2 traffic rules books which i didnt need and a driving test.

Today i had my driving test and they failed me for staying on the same lane after a U-turn instead of transferring to the right lane??? Why would I transfer to the right lane if i wasn't asked to????

Then I got charged an extra AED 850 for more classes which i dont need and another driving test.

What on earth is goin on?? Are we being ripped off here??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No. They are applying the law.

Only certain nationalities may do a direct licence conversion and the passport and licence must match. This information is published on the RTA website.
-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and yes... you are supposed to go back to your lane immediately after the u turn even if the instructor doesn't tell you so... same when overtaking. They are very strict


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Today i had my driving test and they failed me for staying on the same lane after a U-turn instead of transferring to the right lane??? Why would I transfer to the right lane if i wasn't asked to????


 cause that's the traffic law


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, the overall consensus amongst many people Ive spoken to is that it is a way of making money. You're not the first one to complain about this... Are you sure thats why they failed you though? Although I can see the logic behind them failing you for that particular situation, (if another vehicle is coming up behind you already going 120kmh you could cause an accident), it's also obvious you wouldnt have completed the U-turn until after you've ensured that you have time to make the turn and speed up again ... both seem like possible correct answers if you ask me. Then again, its Dubai, where people arent sure how to drive to begin with... 

Makes me wonder why they didnt fail all the idiots that ride your rear bumper going 120 the whole way... Given the need to hit the brakes, that can be a severe accident. 

Good luck on the second test man.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

ultramind said:


> cause that's the traffic law


This now makes sense as to why 99.9% of the drives out here think its OK to remain in the left hand lane overtaking Mr Invisable!!


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

With all my respect to the traffic law I have accepted paying the initial fee of AED 2,100. However failing me coz I didn't transfer lanes is wrong! I didn't go to the lane on the right coz the u-turn takes u automatically to the left. I've been driving for a long time and I know the driving rules very well


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys! On that road its the lane on the right that is coming off the main road!!! Therefore, I was safe and the speed limit on the road was 60, the U-Turn takes you to the left, to avoid speeding traffic coming from the right side off the main road! I hope that explains the situation! I argued with the examiner after that and he had no decent explanation to it


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys, maybe I read his post wrong but he's clearly staying that he _did_ stay in the same lane... in order to make a U-turn you'd already be in the LEFT lane, then you'd turn onto the LEFT lane going in the other direction. He states he was failed for _not_ having transferred to the right lane... which is why I said it doesn't sound like it makes sense. Sounds to me like he went from left lane to left lane .... 

What am I missing here? 

Either way, when I make a U-turn, I usually transfer to one of the other lanes simply because it takes me a while to speed back up and I'd hate to avoid someone coming quite fast from hitting me. So which is correct? Am I wrong for transferring then and should stay in the left (same) lane?


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you Nightshadow....when I explained this to the "instructor" after the test, he agreed with me that I was failed for no reason and that I should have only gone to the lane on the right if I was asked to, since the road speed was maximum 60km/hr and it was no longer than 300-400 metres long road


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL you want the full truth? Yes it is a way for them to make money off of you. The instructor had no explanation because he KNOWS this and failed you because of this BUT has to give a reason for the failure even if it did NOT happen. 

After reading this, it is clear that this is the primary reason and the "reason" you were failed on paper was just an excuse. If you did everything perfect he would have failed you because you tried to rape him, simple as that, just an excuse to fail you 

Welcome to Dubai dude


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Sigh..... Well let's see what excuse they will give if they try to fail me next week


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ramiloutfi said:


> I've been driving for a long time and I know the driving rules very well



Well you'd better get on reading those books they gave you  Contrary to what many people say, is perfectly possible to pass the test on the first try. Just stick to the rules even if you think they are stupid. Some of the common mistakes people make:

1. Not doing the 'visual inspection' of the car (this one is pure acting. Go around the car and pretend to be checking all the tyres before you get on the drivers seat)
2. Not (politely) asking the RTA instructor to fasten their seatbelt. Some of them are cheeky and will refuse to do so.
3. Not checking that all the doors are properly closed (more acting required here)
4. Changing lanes when the examiner asks but you are not supposed to.
5. Not going back to the right lane after overtaking
6. Not indicating
7. Not looking at the mirrors every 10 seconds even if there's nothing to look at (more acting!)
8. Not looking over your shoulder when overtaking - this is very important, you actually HAVE TO turn your head when looking over otherwise it doesn't count!
9. The one you made.

Good luck.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok! Now I feel like an idiot


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ramiloutfi said:


> Thank you Nightshadow....when I explained this to the "instructor" after the test, he agreed with me that I was failed for no reason and that I should have only gone to the lane on the right if I was asked to, since the road speed was maximum 60km/hr and it was no longer than 300-400 metres long road


Listen, Ive had both situations apply... Ive made U-turns and actually tried to switch to any of the lanes on the far right but people here are not very nice and wont give you a chance to switch so Im forced to like hit the gas and put up with the guy flashing his high beams behind me. Its all screwy here, it seems there is no real way to drive properly. 

On quiet streets or avenues as far as I know, its completely acceptable to stay in the left lane because there is no real "passing" lane, its simply a normal 2-lane street with a low speed limit. Like that one street by Ibn Battuta mall. Either way, we can spend hours trying to figure out their logic and never agree on anything. 

Good luck on the next one!


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Nightshadow


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I still look over my shoulder when changing lanes. Whether people are aware of this or not but the mirrors do NOT cover 100% of the sides, there's at least one blind spot and it's surprising how some people have gone by without noticing this.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> I still look over my shoulder when changing lanes. Whether people are aware of this or not but the mirrors do NOT cover 100% of the sides, there's at least one blind spot and it's surprising how some people have gone by without noticing this.


True that! Many drivers change lanes without even checking the mirrors. And lots more change even if they see you coming!! 

Do not worry ramiloutfi, you'll be fine next time. So many people fail over 'small' mistakes really, is just another way for RTA for making more money.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Take it easy Rami.This is your first test only and thats DXB rule.
Dont bother urself because even if you didnt do any mistake, it is first time they get ot see your face.So, you have to fail.
This is simply what happened with me


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks dizzyizzy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bon Bon said:


> Take it easy Rami.This is your first test only and thats DXB rule.
> Dont bother urself because even if you didnt do any mistake, it is first time they get ot see your face.So, you have to fail.
> This is simply what happened with me


I doubt that. As I said I passed on my first try and many people I know have. People who fail is because they made a mistake a ramiloutfi has addmited to. Small or big one, it doesn't matter, mistake still and that's enough reason to fail you.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Not neccessarily Dizzy,
I have GCC driving license for more than 11yrs.I didnt go through all courses and so.straight to the exam.Didnt do anymistake as admitted by the examiner but he made me fail!
What do you call that then?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bon Bon said:


> Not neccessarily Dizzy,
> I have GCC driving license for more than 11yrs.I didnt go through all courses and so.straight to the exam.Didnt do anymistake as admitted by the examiner but he made me fail!
> What do you call that then?


I call that nonsense


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

HAHAHA yes...nonsense from RTA


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Yah....
But will have to follow the rule.
WIshing you better luck second time Rami


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Bon Bon, I already paid a deposit for my car, just waiting for the license for then bank to release the loan


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well, i got failed once (along with another test taker) for "not following the instructor's instructions". Hmmmm


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I cant help but think that dizzy's experience is partially because she is female, partially because she is a different sort of brown person  No doubt that something incorrect was done, but did it really warrant failing him??? There has to be a point system that a pass or fail is based on and not emotions and a persons decision (yea right!!!). 

I am happy I am part of the 'select few' who get to just walk in and get my dl but it is terribly unfair.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I took my test in Abu Dhabi, where it easier to pass and additionally learnt to drive in the UK.

I passed first time. I checked my mirror every few seconds - all 90 seconds that the test lasted for! (well, it looked like I was looking in the mirror but in reality was checking to see that the guy was not writing anything. He told me to stop so I kept on driving and told him how dangerous it would be to stop so close to a junction! PASSED! I tried the whole 'turn your head like a parrot' trick in the UK and I got marked down for failing to look in my mirror properly and the examiner was very right!!

Now Scenario 2, one of the girls on my test pulled out in front of oncoming traffic! Screeching of brakes and mad swerving to avoid her! She passed!!! In the UK, her test would have been stopped for dangerous driving!! 

Scenario 3, perfect driving by one of the girls! Even I had to admit that she was a better driver than I am! Result - FAILED!! Not quite sure why!!

Passing your driving test is like a lottery! Cheer up Rami - this is unfortunately no longer in your control and you should not lose any sleep over it. Good luck for your next test!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I cant help but think that dizzy's experience is partially because she is female, partially because she is a different sort of brown person  No doubt that something incorrect was done, but did it really warrant failing him??? There has to be a point system that a pass or fail is based on and not emotions and a persons decision (yea right!!!).


errr, excuse me? what are you talking about??


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

RTA would never do anything unfair, top organization.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I cant help but think that dizzy's experience is partially because she is female, partially because she is a different sort of brown person



A different sort of brown person ?? LMAO - I bet you live in Arizona behind a really tall border fence. When I'm done choking on my tea I'll continue reading the thread...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> errr, excuse me? what are you talking about??


You didnt experience the indian discrimination...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

miami_hurricanes said:


> A different sort of brown person ?? LMAO - I bet you live in Arizona behind a really tall border fence. When I'm done choking on my tea I'll continue reading the thread...


Funny.. No. My sister in law is mexican, nephews and nieces mixed.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> You didnt experience the indian discrimination...


Or perhaps I just didn't make any mistakes when taking the test?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Or perhaps I just didn't make any mistakes when taking the test?


But if you had made one mistake, you probly would of passed anyhow...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> But if you had made one mistake, you probly would of passed anyhow...


Yes, because of my beautiful brown skin tone?  although my examiner was a woman as well, obviously, so I don't see how that would have made any difference. Anyway, is just so weird when people make such wild assumptions!! oh well... 

off to work on my tan


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nightie ... you do have a DMV license, yes? 



Nightshadow said:


> Guys, maybe I read his post wrong but he's clearly staying that he _did_ stay in the same lane... in order to make a U-turn you'd already be in the LEFT lane, then you'd turn onto the LEFT lane going in the other direction. He states he was failed for _not_ having transferred to the right lane... which is why I said it doesn't sound like it makes sense. Sounds to me like he went from left lane to left lane ....
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> Either way, when I make a U-turn, I usually transfer to one of the other lanes simply because it takes me a while to speed back up and I'd hate to avoid someone coming quite fast from hitting me. So which is correct? Am I wrong for transferring then and should stay in the left (same) lane?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey...I understand that you feel frustrated and ripped off...but I seriously think that you made a mistake somewhere. 

The rules can be different depending on the country. I , like you, had to undergo different tests (in different countries) and there are some differences. For example if you drive in Canada you can face black snow which is pretty dangerous and the Canadian and American rules are the same. It is highly unlikely, however, that someone in LA would ever hear about black snow. I would be surprised if they remembered 3 years after the test since it does not snow in LA

what I am trying to say is that just because you have years and years of experience driving does not mean you are prepared to take the test. What happens in most cases (I would say 100% of the cases) is that once we pass we tend to forget some stuff because we think it is not important anymore.

I wonder if you are driving on the highway and there is a sand storm what are you expected to do ? Do they have writing tests ?

In Canada I remember that question very well. What are you supposed to do when you are about to pass over a black snow spot ?

Different countries, weather conditions, traffic rules (although they tend to be very similar)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

My California License .. expired ... wouldnt convert it .. no matter how much begging I did ...

Took the test the first time ... and flying colors ... 

Although, I did see that some of the drivers were just ..horrid (I'm not saying that you are) ...

I was told its a lottery at times ... although, from my experience ...


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

*No relation between nationality and driving skills*

Hi,
Is not it surprising this sentence "Only certain nationalities may do a direct license conversion and the passport and license must match”!!!!!
I can understand licenses from certain countries, but why nationality must match?!!!
If I am from an Africa citizen and I got the license from UK, That means I was able to pass the same exam which passed by the British one.
I do believe nationality has no relation with the driving skills .For myself I passed the exam from the first trial (Manual gear).
Regards,
Anwar Aziz


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

anwarm.aziz said:


> Hi,
> Is not it surprising this sentence "Only certain nationalities may do a direct license conversion and the passport and license must match”!!!!!
> I can understand licenses from certain countries, but why nationality must match?!!!
> If I am from an Africa citizen and I got the license from UK, That means I was able to pass the same exam which passed by the British one.
> ...


There is no "logic" behind it.

An Egyptian who has driven for 6 years in the US cant transfer his license. But a 20 year old American who had driven for 6 months in the USA would be able to transfer his..


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Like Elphaba has stated earlier, it does depend on your nationality. Certain nationalities can simply transfer their license after taking an eye test and some of us have to go through the whole shebang! Those are the rules. 

I wonder if it has anything to do with the standard of driving back home. I personally feel all Indians should take the test because we don't really follow traffic rules in India, we make up our rules as we go along!

I passed at the first attempt. The guy in the other car was not so lucky. In fact, he got slapped at the back of his neck because he stalled the car!  You got off easy Rami!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Like Elphaba has stated earlier, it does depend on your nationality. Certain nationalities can simply transfer their license after taking an eye test and some of us have to go through the whole shebang! Those are the rules.
> 
> I wonder if it has anything to do with the standard of driving back home. I personally feel all Indians should take the test because we don't really follow traffic rules in India, we make up our rules as we go along!


Wrong.

As I said, if you are a Brit driving, for 10 years in the US, you CANNOT transfer your license.
If you are a Brit driving for 6 months in the UK, you can transfer.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Wrong.
> 
> As I said, if you are a Brit driving, for 10 years in the US, you CANNOT transfer your license.
> If you are a Brit driving for 6 months in the UK, you can transfer.


How is what I said wrong?  Nationalities and licenses MUST match. Elphaba has already stated that and I didn't argue that fact, so what you say is correct too.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

I sympathise with u! I failed my driving test 3 times and had to pay the same 850 between each test. I have had enough grrr


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you eventually pass or are you still failing?


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> Did you eventually pass or are you still failing?


When I first moved to Dubai the transport office at Al Jadaf tried to make me sign up for the whole package because the 25yr old licence I presented (Aus) had been renewed less than 6months early - interpreted as I had only been driving 6 months. 

I sent for a copy of my licence history, that was accepted then they complained because my licence was Aussie, passport UK (work permit). They wouldn't accept multi national status so I had my UK licence renewed. Next time I presented my UK, NZ and UK passports with seven driver licences. The person of eastern sub continent origins still argued. 
I left went to main transport centre, applied and had my UAE licence in 30min.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Did you eventually pass or are you still failing?


I am not sure if that was a question for me but the answer is I have given up lol will start again in the new year!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

I had to go through the same hassle because my 12 years driving license was not transferable, I failed on my test twice for silly reasons then when I made a mistake on the third attempt I passed, it has nothing to do with your driving skills, the only thing you need to pass is that the examinator will be in a good mood on that day.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok guys, my test is after tomorrow (Wednesday) Wish me luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ramiloutfi said:


> Ok guys, my test is after tomorrow (Wednesday) Wish me luck!


Good luck. I hope you pass.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

haha thanks Maz.... I better pass or else there will be an ugly seen at RTA tomorrow


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude , do what my better half did. She flunked 6 or 7 times ! with bel hasa and had enough so went to them and said she wants her file back as she is enlisting with Galadari. 

First they tried to persuade her not to move with stories of added costs and then having to wait for th elessons to begin etc etc. But she was not having any of it and told them your instructor tells me I drive perfect yet your examiner keeps failing me. So someone somewhere is not doing their job.

Then said ok ok hold on, this time we will give give 3 or 4 more special classes and have a "special" examiner take your test. And guess what two days later she got her license. 

Just goes to show, its their policy that until they haven't squeezed enough money out of you you are not going to make it. 

So try the whole gimme back my papers I'm going elsewhere routine, it might work. 

Talking about licences I need to renew mine. Damn its been 10 years already !


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol...Thanks guys!! I got my license today! Hooray!!!

Now banks are giving me hard time to get a vehicle loan!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Mabrouk


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Helios


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yup! now you can legally drive badly like everyone else here


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

trust me, i'm looking for a fast car (that's why banks don't wanna approve ) just so I can drive fast and badly!! 

No i'm only joking, I'm a good driver


----------

